# HT Room



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey guys been working on a sketch of my HT room and wanted to get some input. I have placed acoustic panels 
behind the front speakers and the first reflection point(guessed at this placement); and I know I'll need bass traps later when I get the build finished. My question is do I need to cover the front wall with sound absorption or will the panels be fine. I actually found GIK 242 sketch up panels and that is what I placed in the drawing.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Ideally, you'd have broadband bass control in the front corners and then use a set of 3 242 panels flanking the screen and horizontally under the screen. This will help both with surround reflections and boundary related bass anomalies.

Bryan


----------



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

Bryan,

Are you suggesting something similar to this for the front


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Something like that, yes. Tri Traps will take up less space in the corners. How much room do you you have from side of TV to side walls? How much vertical height from stage to where the ceiling starts to angle in?

Bryan


----------



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

Bryan,

With the screen down there will be 3 feet to the side walls and the height from the stage to the angled ceiling is 4 foot 8 inches. I'll see if there are TRI-Traps in the sketch-up library


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dbeistel, Is this the room you are planing on buiding? The reason that I asked is because I used to be a carpenter. Ive built several movie theaters not home theaters but ones like AMC and stuff. When we built the thearters we would put in very thick insullation and then hang all the walls with at least 3 layers of 3/4" drywall for sound deading purposes. When we hung the walls we would take the drywall from floor to ceiling and not allow for any gaps either and if there were some gaps we would use some sound calk to seal up the gaps. That is how all the teaters are built and as you prob have been in several you cant hear the theater next to you and this is why. Just thought I would throw that out there to maybe save you some money and also make your theater room sound proof. 

Brandon


----------



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

Brandon,

Thanks for the reply I'm still debating on using 2 layers of 5/8 drywall and green glue between the layers. My room is quiet as it is now, but you know how Morphy's law works.

There are several threads on several forums about the double drywall and the green glue, they all say mass is your friend.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Mass is definitely your friend. It also hits the laws of diminishing returns and what you actually NEED. 2 layers and Green Glue with the drywall decoupled from the structure is pretty darned good. Adding a 3rd layer and more Green Glue is better - not sure it's enough better to justify the additional cost.

Bryan


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

bpape,
Yes you are correct mass is ur friend. Yeah like I said I used to build theaters and we used 5/8" drywall 3 layers think and only sound proof calk on last layer for the cracks. We never used it in between each layer do to thefact that there way so many layers and so thick there was no poin to. If I were to build a room that's what I would do. I think it would look cleaner and be a hell of a lot easier vs al the sound reading material plus drywall is cheap too. Another thing to keep in mind if u do do the drywall way make sure u stagger every layer and u won't need green glue as long as u stagger the layers. I hope that helps. If you other questions feel free to ask. 

Brandon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm with bpape. Two layers AND green glue would be money!! Save the cash and sweat you would expend on a third layer of dw on something else...like a lutron light system.


BTW, I still have some lutron switches for sale.. (ok, shameless self promotion but heah, if you want/need some space dimmers I do believe I have three left) 

P.S. don't forget to shim out your light and outlet boxes for two layers of 5/8...


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

True you don't have to have the three layers at all. It was just a thought if you needed to have your room more sound proofed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

bbieger

If I go DD and GG I will use box extenders or adjustable boxes. The DD and GG will be to keep sound in the HT, I don't think I'll have an issue with sound coming in, if that makes sense.


----------

